

51 percent of people believe stormy weather can interfere with cloud computing - taurussai
http://www.citrix.com/English/NE/news/news.asp?newsID=2328309

======
rooster117
Well wouldn't the 51 percent be right? [http://gigaom.com/cloud/some-of-
amazon-web-services-are-down...](http://gigaom.com/cloud/some-of-amazon-web-
services-are-down-again/)

~~~
mindcrime
That's pretty much what I was thinking as well.

Stormy weather == power glitches, power glitches == problems with cloud
computing.

------
lutusp
Come on -- show us the wording of the question, sample size (apparently 1000
people), who was asked, and how they were asked. Otherwise it's another hyped
statistic.

> an additional 17 percent have pretended to know what the cloud was during a
> first date.

Hopefully also a last date. :)

